

I Do Not Stand Up for Stallman - dbrunton
http://davidbrunton.com/2011/11/01/i-do-not-stand-up-for-stallman/

======
ghoul2
Very well put. Could not have said it better.

Well, except the "Because Stallman said so, that’s why."

And now, ffs, lets stop this love/hate fest about RMS. Enough. Al you Steve
Jobs fetishists - you guys too! Just enough.

~~~
dbrunton
HAHAHAHA, touche! Thanks for the perspective ;)

------
njloof
Well said. Stallman can take care of himself just fine.

------
rbanffy
Very well written. Thanks, dbrunton.

------
pasbesoin
Not what I expected when I reluctantly clicked. Well put.

